# Things to consider for an Outdoor Kitchen



## bwebster

we're planning on building a fairly basic outdoor kitchen. already have a smoker and will be incorporating both the smoker and a new gas grill into the kitchen. we are not planning on putting a sink/running water in, but i'm considering the value in putting in an in-counter ice bin and will have power to the kitchen.

does anyone have opinions on built-in gas grills, good, bad & ugly? so far, IMO, seems like Weber is a good value for a high btu built-in (surprised at how expensive some of those grills are!)

does anyone have any general words of wisdom, wish i would of done this different, etc...

also, haven't been able to find a whole lot of pictures of built in pits, can anyone direct me to a website(s)? clearly you have some issues w building in since need to be able to reach drain valve, gas line, ash pans etc...

thanks in advance,

bweb


----------



## hauchinango

I wouldn't count out the running water. No need to go crazy plumbing, but I just used the water hose faucet and ran a hose into a small bar sink. Works fine for washing hands and rinsing stuff off.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

skip the ice machine they are a PITA

would put in a large trash can behind a door with a smaller opening hamper door above it, in your main work center

frame it out of treated lumber and seal all wood well inside and out

if you go tile top , seal the heck out of it several times as well as the backsplash

get cast iron grates and ss burners for the gas grill


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

I am building one as well. I would suggest the webber as well-- I got a viking but if I hadn't gotten that I would have gotten the webber-- it was what everyone recommended-- Also do get the built in-- frame out your area so you can use the cart model-- if it ever goes bad-- just get another cart model. IF you leave-- take it with you.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

oh and don't get a viking-- Service sucks and they are stupid expensive-- I mean really stupid.


----------



## rodwade

I'm doing the same thing. I'm currently looking to extend my Patio behind my house 8x20'. I picked up a book written by Better Homes and Garden called Outdoor Kitchens, Ideas and How-To from Lowes ISBN 978-0-696-23543-6
On page 101 they have a basic wood construction base for a gas grill, page 105 has a standard grill island plans built from concrete blocks, both are then finished how you like, brick veneer, stucco, tile. Has plans for a bar/counter top as well. It's a bit pricey for me $20 and I'm returning it because most of the stuff in there would be way over my budget. There are several Smoker/Pit plans if you plan on going charcol on the web tha would work well, just stucco over this.

Some ideas I'm looking at are,


----------



## kaptin krunch

I went old school:slimer: Took cedar limbs that were knocked down by ike and waalaaa instant hill country look


----------



## Gilbert

kaptin krunch said:


> I went old school:slimer: Took cedar limbs that were knocked down by ike and waalaaa instant hill country look


lol....that's killer dude.


----------



## Long Pole

Are the columns in the neighbors yard?


----------



## sharkbait-tx70

I am a home builder and I put G E profile outdoor grills in my outdoor kithens. They hold up nice. Also consider how much time and what you will be doing out there to make your selections I have warned people that we live in Texas and there are fewer days that are comfortable than not in our backyards...I have built some outdoor kitchens that cost upwards of 50 grand that had fireplaces ,50 inch flatscreans,surroundsound ,margarita machines the works...Then talking with homeowners who become friends in the process that they never use them it is to hot, they run out there grill some bugers and eat inside....I use mine all the time but it is not all that fancy but I do like that I have hot and cold water in my sink. makes for easy clean up....And yes most outdoor ice makers are a big pain....Good luck with your project....P.S. depending on how you are going to supply your grill with gas and how far it is from your meter it may take a special regulator..if using bottles should be now problem...


----------



## Trout Laguna

Long Pole said:


> Are the columns in the neighbors yard?


LOL, must be friendly neighbors!!


----------



## kaptin krunch

Actually I had to rebuild the fence after Ike I just put (2) 10 ft post in knowing I would come back and add this. The neighbor an elderly lady actually has her own cyclone fence about (4-6) inches behind my fence.
She has not said anything about it probably because I cut the tree down that was on her house after Ike. Is it all legal with the city? Probably not but it was not that much work so if somebody raised cane I would justtake it down no big deal:brew:


----------



## RubenZamora

Sink is not hard to put, Like others said, just run a regular hose to it. I just finished building a 10x12 Pergola with some SunShade Fabric on top. I would probably put a small outdoor fridge as well so you can leave meat in there to marinade while you prep etc.


----------



## JustAddSalt

I live in the hill country and the Kaptin Krunch is spot on. If you live in the city don't make it like very one else. Be unique. I would not go with any expensive gear, seeing how I've only been able to keep a good grill 3 yrs before something burns out in it. This is just my humble opinion. If it were me, I'd get a good grill, some nice patio furniture and a hill country outdoor frig. See pic(notice the fine opener and waste management system) and spend the rest of that money hunt'in and fish'in. Good luck.


----------



## kaptin krunch

That hillcountry fridge is awesome! I have some cedar fence planks I need to do something with and I think you just inspiried me


----------



## bwebster

JustAddSalt said:


> I live in the hill country and the Kaptin Krunch is spot on. If you live in the city don't make it like very one else. Be unique. I would not go with any expensive gear, seeing how I've only been able to keep a good grill 3 yrs before something burns out in it. This is just my humble opinion. If it were me, I'd get a good grill, some nice patio furniture and a hill country outdoor frig. See pic(notice the fine opener and waste management system) and spend the rest of that money hunt'in and fish'in. Good luck.


"and spend the rest of that money hunt'in and fish'in" you make a good point. for prices i've seen i could be fishing in Panama and bird hunting in Argentina, more than once


----------

